# Competition Hosted by Edward4!!!



## Clock_Enthusiast (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi guys! This is the first online competition that I have ever created/organized, so I would reaaaaaaaly appreciate it if you guys could please participate! Here are some of the very simple rules. You will be disqualified if you do not correctly follow them, or decide to cheat. Cheating is wrong.

1. Please follow the given scrambles

2. Post your five solves as videos. I will allow you to take pictures, but you most show a picture of the scramble puzzle so that I know that you used my given scrambles

3. All WCA rules apply. I cannot see if you used under 15 seconds of inspection time, but please try to do so.

4. Have Fun!!!, Or else 


Scrambles: 

3x3 Speedsolve

1. L2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 F' L B R' U L D' L2 B R'

2. B D B2 F2 D B2 D U B2 L2 F2 R2 B D' U2 B2 L B' D L2 R'

3. R2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D B2 R2 F D' U2 L U' B L F2 R2 D

4. U B2 L2 U R2 B2 U' L2 R2 B2 D2 R' D2 U2 L B R2 B2 U' F' U'

5. D B2 D' L2 U B2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 B U2 L D' F' L' U2 F' U' L'


2x2 

1. R' F2 U' F R U R2 U R2

2. U' F2 R' U2 R U' R F U'

3. R2 U F' U2 F' U R2 U2 R' U2

4. U2 R' U' F2 R F' U F2 R'

5. R2 F2 R' U2 F U2 F R' U

4x4 

1. D2 B2 R2 Rw U' B Rw R2 L' Fw' R' Rw Uw B2 L B2 Fw' L D' B' D2 Rw' D2 Fw' R' F U' Uw2 R2 Fw B' Uw Rw2 D Uw' U Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw

2. F2 Rw' U' Fw' L U2 D' F Fw2 B' D' Fw2 U' R2 L B R Rw Uw' D B D' F2 B2 L2 D2 Fw L F' L F' Fw' R' Fw2 U Rw Fw' U F' B

3. Fw2 F2 U2 Rw2 Uw' L U L R2 B2 U2 B' F2 Rw U Fw2 Rw U B2 D2 Rw' U' L2 U R' D' U F Uw2 B2 Rw' U' F' R B' Uw' R Uw2 U B2

4. F' L D2 L' R' Uw B D U Rw2 Fw' B' L B' D2 Rw F R2 Uw L B2 R2 L Fw2 L Uw2 L Rw B' Uw2 L U F Uw F B2 L2 Fw2 Rw D

5.U Rw2 Fw D L' F B' L2 U Fw L' U' L U' Fw Rw2 R2 B' R L Uw F2 L2 Rw' B2 Rw2 R Uw L R2 B' R' L2 Fw2 Uw L' U2 Fw L F2


5x5 


1.Lw2 Bw' Lw' U2 B Rw' Uw2 D' B' D2 Dw' Bw2 D' F' Bw R L Fw' Dw Rw2 R' B' L' B2 Uw' B' R Uw2 Rw' Uw' Fw' Dw2 D' L B' Rw' Fw2 B2 L2 U2 Lw2 D' Rw Lw2 B' Fw' L2 Rw2 D2 Uw Dw2 U B F' Bw2 U Uw' B2 Rw Uw'

2. Fw U Dw' B' Dw2 Fw Dw F U F' L' Fw' Dw2 B2 Lw Fw2 Dw' Lw' Uw' R' Bw2 U' L' R Bw Uw Fw B' F2 Uw R U2 R' Rw D' Rw' F Uw' F' Lw' Bw' D Dw' Lw Uw2 Dw2 D2 Bw2 Lw' Fw B U2 F2 U Uw' Bw Uw2 Rw2 Bw B2

3. Dw Fw2 L Fw' Lw' Rw' D' Uw' U Fw' U' D' F' U2 Uw D' F2 R' L2 F' Fw2 Lw' R' Rw' L' Dw2 Lw' B2 U2 L' Lw2 Dw2 B Uw L F' Lw D Lw B2 Rw' B2 Fw2 L2 Fw B Uw2 Fw' B' F2 Dw Uw2 Rw2 Uw' F2 R2 L' U2 R' F2

4. Lw' U L2 B' Lw R L2 D B2 D Lw' Uw' D' Dw2 Bw Rw2 D2 Dw' Bw2 L' B' Bw Uw L B2 L' F' Dw L' Fw2 L' Bw2 F Uw Bw Dw2 Fw U R2 D Fw2 Uw2 Fw' R2 Lw Rw D' Uw2 Bw' D2 Bw Fw D2 Fw' R2 F2 R Rw' Dw' L'

5. F2 R2 Lw' F2 B' Fw R Lw Rw' Dw' L Bw Lw' U L B' Lw' Uw2 Dw' B Rw Lw2 Bw2 Lw R2 Dw L2 Uw2 R' U' R Uw2 B2 D' R' B D2 Uw2 Lw' Bw2 F D2 R2 Fw' Bw2

Pyraminx 

1. U' R' U' R U' L' R B' r' b'

2. L' U B R U' B L' R U l r b u

3. R' B' R' L U B' U R b'

4. U L B U' R' L' U R U' l r u'

5. U' B L B' R' L' R' U' l r' b' u'


Skewb 

1. R' L U B' U' L R B' U

2. U R U' R L' U' B' L'

3. R' U R L' U L B' U'

4. B U R U' R B' L' U' L'

5. B' R' U' R' U' R' L U' B'


Megaminx 

1. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'

2. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

3. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

4. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

5. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

Hope you guys enjoy! If you have any questions, please post it, and I promise that I will get back to you!


----------

